# Depersonalization or Dementia? Slowly losing memory it feels like.



## desxox (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello, my name is Destiny.
a few weeks ago i had a panic attack which led to depersonalization i think. i’m extremely scared, i feel like i do not recognize me or my family anymore. i’m trying so hard to go back to feeling normal, i feel like i have totally detached from my surroundings and my boyfriend. i’m terrified i might have dementia.


----------



## C8H11NO3 (Sep 13, 2021)

I just signed up, though my initial episode was months ago. I don’t know the protocol for posting, only wanted you to know that you aren’t alone if I don’t find my way back to this post.


----------



## PhenMichel (2 mo ago)

I think it is too serious to ask people who are not medical professionals. It's better to go to a psychiatrist and get checked out. Maybe you don't have dementia, or maybe it's something else. Without a doctor's diagnosis, you can't be one hundred percent sure. Try to stay calm, think clearly and don't panic. Panic can only make things worse. My mom is struggling with dementia, and it's not just memory loss. She is unable to do anything and live alone, so we had to find an option for her to live in a nursing home. I encourage you to check her out at the hospital and then tell your parents about it. Read more about this topic here seniorsite.org


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Given your account, that this was all precipitated by a panic attack only a few weeks ago, dementia seems to be very unlikely.


----------

